# Anyone know of a good person to home board Alfie?



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

We live in harrow and would rather not put Alf in kennels, away for 11 days from late August. Any ideas?

Sent from my Venue Pro using Board Express


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Have a look online there are loads of dog sitters who will have a dog to live in whilst owners are away. They usually like to do a trial run to see if there are any problems. Make sure they have appropriate insurance and local authority license.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Karen - wellerfeller here sometimes boards dogs I think? :behindsofa: I may be wrong though!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I do sometimes but am hoping to be on holiday myself then


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

I know a lovely lady in latimer (just off junction18 on m25). Alfie goes to her for daycare a few days a week and she is having him when we go on holiday in July. She will want to meet you and Alfie before she agrees to board though. She is excellent and Alfie loves going there. 

If you are interested let me know and I will post the details.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

When is it for I sometimes take homeboarders am in Berkhamsted but have two booked in so far this summer. let me know dates Refs available Mx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We used to use Barking Mad for our Cavvie - they have loads of franchises so may have one near you. They have people who will home board if Mary is unable to though I think with her love of dogs she would be a great choice as Alfie will be spoilt rotten plus have Harley and Yogi to play with


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I used to be a host for Barking mad, then I found was unable to have my friends pooches so now just do my friends as and when required. And they know there dogs will be well cared for. 
Thank you Ali for kind comments mx


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone, will go through these posts!

Sent from my Venue Pro using Board Express


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> I used to be a host for Barking mad, then I found was unable to have my friends pooches so now just do my friends as and when required. And they know there dogs will be well cared for.
> Thank you Ali for kind comments mx


You are very welcome Mary and I am only speaking as I find  Having read lots of your posts plus being a friend on Facebook I know you care a great deal about dogs as well as people and would trust you completely to care for Beau and therefore would highly recommend you to care for someone elses pet  x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> You are very welcome Mary and I am only speaking as I find  Having read lots of your posts plus being a friend on Facebook I know you care a great deal about dogs as well as people and would trust you completely to care for Beau and therefore would highly recommend you to care for someone elses pet  x[/QUOTE
> 
> Mary does love her dogs!! She does look after them fabulously, it's getting them back that's the trouble . Ask Ronnies owner :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ali79 said:
> 
> 
> > You are very welcome Mary and I am only speaking as I find  Having read lots of your posts plus being a friend on Facebook I know you care a great deal about dogs as well as people and would trust you completely to care for Beau and therefore would highly recommend you to care for someone elses pet  x[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

